# كيف أختار لون العدسات اللاصقة من عدسات ديفا ؟



## سليمة عبد المؤمن (23 ديسمبر 2021)

*
يعتمد لون العدسات اللاصقة الأنسب لك على العديد من العوامل ، مثل لون شعرك ولون بشرتك ، لكن في النهاية ، يعتمد الأمر على نوع المظهر الذي تريد تحقيقه – طبيعي المظهر أو جريء ،سواء كنت ترغب في عدسات ديفا اوليفيان اللاصقة بالألوان الكاملة أو المعززة للألوان ، فهناك الكثير من الخيارات الرائعة للاختيار من بينها :
إذا كنت ترغب في تغيير مظهرك ولكن بطريقة أكثر دقة ، فقد ترغب في اختيار صبغة تحسين تحدد حواف قزحية العين وتعمق لونك الطبيعي ، وإذا كنت ترغب في تجربة لون مختلف للعين مع استمرار المظهر الطبيعي ، فيمكنك اختيار عدسات ديفا اللاصقة باللون الرمادي أو الأخضر ، على سبيل المثال ، إذا كان لون عينك الطبيعي أزرق





إذا كنت تبحث عن مظهر جديد مثير يلاحظه الجميع على الفور ، فقد يختار الأشخاص ذوو العيون الفاتحة بشكل طبيعي والبشرة الفاتحة مع درجات تحتية باللون الأزرق والأحمر عدسات ديفا لاصقة ذات لون دافئ مثل البني الفاتح.
الصبغات الملونة غير الشفافة هي الخيار الأفضل إذا كانت عيونك داكنة ، للحصول على تغيير طبيعي المظهر ، جربي استخدام عدسات ديفا مون ذات لون بني عسلي فاتح أو لون عسلي. ولكن إذا كنت تريد حقًا التميز عن الآخرين ، فاختر عدسات ديفا اللاصقة بألوان زاهية ، مثل الأزرق أو الأخضر أو ​​البنفسجي ، وإذا كانت بشرتك داكنة ، يمكن للعدسات ذات الألوان الزاهية أن تخلق مظهرًا جديدًا يخطف الأنظار​*


----------

